# Grape that doesn't taste like perfume



## token (10/9/19)

Hi there everyone, i am super new, though i am sure this has been posted 100 times.

Im pretty new to DIY and i ALMOST have an awesome grape recipe going, but im really struggling to get a grape juice that doesnt taste like perfume, im starting them all at really low % (1-2%) but they all taste like aftershave

Does anyone know of any DIY grape concentrate that tastes good?

I have tried (TPA) Grape Soda (not great) (TPA) Grape Juice) and (FLV) Grape concentrate, and they all taste like aftershave.

Thank you everyone!


----------



## DoubleD (10/9/19)

Are these mixes that you are doing shake n' vape? I had the same issue with cheery concentrates, until I tasted one that had been steeping which was great.Try let them steep if you haven't tried that already.
I want to get some TFA smooth, to see what that does to the cherry, I find that sweetener at 0.5% also made an improvement so keen to find out how the "smooth" will work.

Edit: I'm a Diy newbie lol Only been diy'ing since July, so a "pinch of salt" is needed with my suggestions

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lawrence A (10/9/19)

Are you vaping these as a single flavor or using them in a recipe. If in a recipe, can you post it? Maybe there is something else giving you the aftershave taste?

Our very own @KZOR has an awesome grape recipe called Groot which uses both TFA Grape Candy and FW Grape Soda - perhaps give that a go?

https://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/2185282/KZOR's Groot (Grape candy / soda)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RichJB (10/9/19)

Grape is a very difficult flavour. Like cherry, most of them have a chemical vibe that can be very off-putting. Maybe have a look through the Noted episode on Grapes. It's quite dated now but should give you a starting point for the different grape flavours on the market.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## takatatak (10/9/19)

I haven't mixed my own yet but all of the grape e-liquids I've tried thus far taste super artificial. They either taste like grape Chappies, grape Fanta and/or grape Fizz Pop...  Not being into fruity flavours much, I haven't experimented or researched more but I'm keen to get a nice authentic white grape e-liquid. The purple grape profile that most people aim for tastes like kiddies sweets...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Wesley (10/9/19)

token said:


> Hi there everyone, i am super new, though i am sure this has been posted 100 times.
> 
> Im pretty new to DIY and i ALMOST have an awesome grape recipe going, but im really struggling to get a grape juice that doesnt taste like perfume, im starting them all at really low % (1-2%) but they all taste like aftershave
> 
> ...



Hi @token,

I'm not a grape vape fan myself, but have heard / read that INW Grape is a very good mix of dark and green grapes.

It is used in Grack Juice, a very popular recipe on All The Flavours:

https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/9396#grack_juice_by_philosaphucker

Here is a review of the flavour on Reddit:



May be worth a shot?

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## stevie g (10/9/19)

Cbe grapes @2%
Give it flesh with TFA blackcurrant @1.5%

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Troy Campbell (18/3/20)

if you looking for a good grape try www.rytrovape.co.za


----------



## Chickenstrip (18/3/20)

Hangsen grape + INW grape 
A little INW cactus will give it a super juicy taste.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lawrence A (18/3/20)

You can try this recipe https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/173135

FA Bilberry 1%
CAP Double Apple 3%
INW Grapes 2%

Notes from the recipe developer below:

Are you tired of being promised a grape vape but instead getting “generic purple flavoring?”

Well by some weird witchcraft and wizardry, we accidentally found out how to make that happen. INW Grapes is a good flavor already, but it really didn’t taste like an actual grape. This started off by picking three random flavors, and throwing them together. UnappreciatedRobot accidentally over dropped the apple to 3.8% and NoWar was gracious enough to join him in his blunder. What we discovered was that the this created a delicious grape inhale with a slight apple exhale. We were blown away by the fact that bilberry wasn’t showing up at all and we were getting a very pleasant grape flavor. We decided to mix it again as a 1-2-3 since that’s what we originally intended. The only change is that the apple also completely disappeared.

So, with that, we somehow fixed everything wrong with INW Grapes and now you can enjoy an authentic grape base.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

